# may i see pic IGH setup with triple/compact crankset?



## adjitridika (Dec 24, 2010)

i've seen one but i wanna see more, because i planning to use alfine 8 on an old LX crankset (46-36-24), and for the tensioner i got used slx RD. so i need comparisson


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

adjitridika said:


> i've seen one but i wanna see more, because i planning to use alfine 8 on an old LX crankset (46-36-24), and for the tensioner i got used slx RD. so i need comparisson


If that can help you, I fooled around with a Nexus 7, Alivio triple crank and Deore fd. Using an old Tourney rd RapidRise as a chain tensioner.

Works okay, but that's a commuter, no trail intended.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

is the 24 a bit too low?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Pics didn't load on first post...


----------



## junaidi (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice post David, it is always better with pictures.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Thanks 

Tapatalk had a moment of it's own that day


----------

